# Work endorsement and documents to submit



## na9099 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi,

I am currently living in SA from past 18 months with a relative permit ( SA Spouse) and secured an employment recently. For which I am collating all the documents required to apply for the work endorsement to convert into Sec 11 (6) visa. 

One of the documents in the checklist is Police clearance certificate - _*Police clearance certificates in respect of applicants 18 years and older, in respect of all countries where person resided one year or longer.*_.
Do I need to re-submit the police clearance certificates again from all the countries I lived in past? yet i did submitted them during my original Temporary Residence Permit application. Or - do I need to submit only the Police clearance from SA, as I lived here for more than a year? Can please anyone advise on this unclear requirement.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Shakesy (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey, I am going through the same thing at the moment. Could you explain your experience please? Did you need it for all countries again?


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Good morning na9099,

You will have to submit new police clearance documents from any country you've lived in for more than 12 months. These documents should not be older than 6 months old.


----------

